# Cabela Meat Cure



## david r (Sep 11, 2017)

Hey guys,  I was wondering if any of you out there had any experience with Cabalas curing products http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...NFSj_ORYADb-q5u-XR8aAgJ8EALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds

I recently used it for a long cure (2 weeks) on some pork loin I smoked,  and I expected salty,  but damn.   I was wondering if anyone else had any experiences with product.   Next time I am only going to use it for a 24-48 basic brine.  I think.


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 11, 2017)

This curing product has a lot of different items in it that, as a mix, you cannot control.  It does ot list amounts of each ingredient nor percentages.

If you wish to better control your curing, I would suggest mixing up your own ingredients so you can better control your end result.  My Pop's Brine is adaptable and allows you better control.  It has been independently tested for safety, also.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/pops6927s-curing-brines-regular-and-lo-salt

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/181560/immersion-bacon-curing-lab-test-results

My dad developed the recipe with a company called Aula in the late 1940's/50's, and I re-created it with common ingredients and put it on here in 2008, known as "Pop's Curing Brine"  after a few years of creating, testing and refining.

And, it is further adaptable however you wish to make it, too; and the curing is ¼ the maximum allowed by Federal Gov't standards - my dad proved to them that you can cure with less sodium nitrite and longer time, resulting in a more tender product.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/fassetts-quality-foods


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 11, 2017)

Pops I just have to thank you for the brine recipe . I use for chicken non stop . Cooked the last batch yesterday . Gonna mix up a new batch in the morning . Try this you won't be sorry .


----------

